# A great stogie recipe



## Caballero del Comercio (Apr 7, 2006)

I've been working on this for a few days, as a nice little meal that compliments a good stick. In particular it is made with the Avo Maduro number 2 and 9 in mind, as those are what I have been buying most often of late due to a large discount being offered at my local shop on them.

It is made to be eaten with, rather than before, the stick.

Alright, here is a list of what you will need. I'm going to assume the amount to purchase is the median amount available at your local luxury foods store (or your local walmart, as it were).


Some decent cheese, with spicy elements. I'm cheap of late, so I've been using basic Pepperjack, but in the origins of this recipe, a Gamonedo or a Tarentaise work VERY well.
A good selection of aromatic herbs; I use rosemary, sage, thyme, basil, bay, and marjoram. I reccomend the Tuscan Herbs Mill from Drogheria Alimentari for a basic and easy way to grind a good selection.
Caballero's Patented SPICE blend - collect a rougly equal portion of black peppercorns, crushed chillies, sweet bell peppers, habanero, and ginseng - buy enough to fill a peppermill. The peppercorns and chillies should be a little more dominant than the rest.
Artisan flatbread, I use Margaret's Rosemary and Sea Salt for this recipe and recommend it highly.
Some form of good garlic-butter croutan. I make my own with french bread, but I have also used some store bought brands, they work fine.
lime juice
lettuce
asagio cheese, shredded
ceaser dressing

The last three are the backbone of a basic faux-ceaser salad that will compliment this. Feel free to make a true ceaser, it tastes even better.

Now, start by taking out one 'loaf' of the flatbread. Set your oven/toaster oven to about 450 degrees.

Place that flatbread aside, and crush up about 1 cup of croutons (in a paper towel or cheese cloth. Something to contain the crumbs. I use a rolling pin on half for a fine powder and get a medium crush with my hands for the other half.), and add into the crumbs appx. 1/2 tablespoon of spice blend, 1/2 tablespoon of tuscan herbs, and finish it with a twist of straight peppercorns.

Put this in a bowl, and mix it in well with 'a few squirts' of the lime juice. Set aside. mix even more.

Squirt a line of lemon juice across flatbread, and then spread about 2.5/3 of your crumb mix on top of the flatbread. Slice enough of your cheese off to cover the whole thing, and spread the rest of the mix ontop of the cheese so that it will absorb as the cheese melts.

Place in the toaster-oven/oven. It *should* take about three minutes, but just be mindful of burning. It's done when the cheese starts to bubble. There should be just enough time to toss said faux-ceaser salad, if you're going for a full ceaser, make it beforehand.

Serve with a glass of any decent red, in my experience a Cab Sauv goes with it very nicely. If whites are your bag, they also work, and I would recommend something like a complex chardonnay. I used Domaine Serene's 2003 "Clos du Soleil" Chardonnay, but this is not something you can get at the store, I imagine. Check out their website, and find something similar, or go with your favorite chardonnay.

Light up your stick, preferably a maduro on the same lines as an Avo 9 or 2, and enjoy it while it's still warm.

Slainte,
Chad

Edit: I will add pictures of the process tomorrow or tonight, whenever I next make it.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

That sounds great brother! I'm not much of a chef, but I'm gonna print it out and let my wife have a crack at it. All except smoking the cigar, that is. She leaves that to me. 

Doc


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

MMmmmmm......This sounds really, really good. You make it sound so good that I just added it to my "gotta try before I die" list. I put it right after the 30 year old Cohiba.

I have a few problems with the recipe.

First - I have to go out and buy a "Tuscan Herbs Mill from Drogheria Alimentari"

and then...

I need to buy a new pepper mill and fill it with Caballeros spice blend

and then

I need to learn how to bake French bread

and then

OK, this isn't gonna happen any time soon. Shoot me your addy and I'll just stop by for a taste. Cigars are on me!


----------

